# Puppy Sugar Rush



## obelinux (Jun 19, 2012)

Do puppies ( I have a 10 week shepherd) get a massive sugar rush if you feed them something at night. Past couple of nights, dad has fed him marie biscuits one night( around 11 pm) and apple( around 11:30 pm the other night. He's become super hyper after that. Major mouthing ( biting) + pulling on my trousers continuously. Could it be sugar rush, or are pups generally hyper at night?

A firm no doesn't seem to work at all. Today distracting also didn't seem to work. He held on to my hand continuously for almost 30 seconds before I had to get his teeth out.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

obelinux said:


> Do puppies ( I have a 10 week shepherd) get a massive sugar rush if you feed them something at night. Past couple of nights, dad has fed him marie biscuits one night( around 11 pm) and apple( around 11:30 pm the other night. He's become super hyper after that. Major mouthing ( biting) + pulling on my trousers continuously. Could it be sugar rush, or are pups generally hyper at night?
> 
> A firm no doesn't seem to work at all. Today distracting also didn't seem to work. He held on to my hand continuously for almost 30 seconds before I had to get his teeth out.


It happened with all 4 of our GSD's. We called it "Devil Dog Time"!!!:wild:


----------



## obelinux (Jun 19, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> It happened with all 4 of our GSD's. We called it "Devil Dog Time"!!!:wild:


How do you work around it? 

Thx


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

That is so funny. Every night with out fail Nala goes into "devil dog time" between 10:30 pm and 11:30 pm. It started after we had her about a week when she was nine weeks old. It continues to this day(4 months old tomorrow) but not as bad now. At least the biting part has improved greatly the last few weeks.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

obelinux said:


> How do you work around it?
> 
> Thx


I take her out for potty break as soon as she wakes up between 10:30 and 11 than we come in and I play ball with her or hide and seek until she ready to lay down again. Usually takes around a half hour.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

M1953:
We did the same thing! LOL!  We also would go for several short walks, play find it, (hide little treats or her favorite toy in and under things) and play fairly hard to expend some of her energy. The biting is a really HARD thing. We would have several of those little lemon shaped things with lemon juice in them set in various places in the house and when she would latch on we'd squirt a tiny bit in her mouth and say ACCKKK! Then when she saw the lemon coming she'd back off! Too funny! But eventually the lemon juice bottle transfered to the ACCKKK and she stopped, but it did take a while.
Don't despair or be angry about it......she'll grow out of it!


----------



## obelinux (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the great suggestions. After last nights sugar rush and sugar crash, he's weirdly without appetite today. He's completely active and desperate to play, but by this time, he usually has 2 meals. For some reason he hasn't even touched his first meal.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

obelinux said:


> Thanks for the great suggestions. After last nights sugar rush and sugar crash, he's weirdly without appetite today. He's completely active and desperate to play, but by this time, he usually has 2 meals. For some reason he hasn't even touched his first meal.


That's a little unusual for an active pup. Keep an eye on this.


----------



## obelinux (Jun 19, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> That's a little unusual for an active pup. Keep an eye on this.


Seemed fine in the afternoon. Had a couple of normal meals later. A little bit of yogurt and a cup of his dog meal.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

obelinux said:


> Seemed fine in the afternoon. Had a couple of normal meals later. A little bit of yogurt and a cup of his dog meal.


He should be fine then! Maybe just the heat!


----------



## obelinux (Jun 19, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> He should be fine then! Maybe just the heat!


Haha, totally. It does get pretty hot here. We turn on the air conditioning for him, but he'd rather spend time outside in the heat ...atleast till he's exhausted.


----------

